# Going out in the morning...



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

Me and some other cats will be headed out tomorrow for some pomps. Probably be down around chicken bone. If any one is out, stop by hey... Let y'all know how things went tomorrow.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

ok wheres chicken bone ???


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

right before the Pickens gate.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Go get em

I'm going to try for some bonita tomorrow


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is Chicken bone?


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

the last parking lot before Ft. Pickens property...


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kill em!


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

eneded up going off of avenida 23 instead of chicken bone... didn't catch a damn thing. Glad others did well today!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

GOTTA LOVE THAT "SIGNATURE"

"MOTHER F#@C*%#R BRADY! THATS GOOD!


----------

